# best wet vac



## robnorridge (May 5, 2011)

Hey, im after a decent wet vac. it will be used around 3-4 times a week so i want it to last me a fair while.

Price range is anything up to £200.

Any recommendations? george? numatic? cheers


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

George always gets good reviews...Howver, I am going to keep an eye on this thread as I am after a wet vac :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

maybe not the 'best' but i'm thinking about getting a Vax 6131, just trying to find the best price (best so far is Robert Dyas at £85 delivered)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Get one of these  George

Hope that helps.


----------



## robnorridge (May 5, 2011)

Ok cheers!! Will get one ordered on Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparklesFylde (Jan 28, 2010)

George Brilliant


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I have George, but do find the hand tool quite large inflexible at times on interior carpets etc. You have to attack it from some strange angles to ensure total cleaning. I also find it doesn't suck up water well unless on a completely flat surface and the head gets complete seal. Great unit though, very reliable and does the job well. Good as it can be used as normal vacuum saving the need for two separate units. I have also found it worth it's weight in gold around the house (light carpets, two dogs and a 2 year old ). 

Blue


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Tips said:


> Get one of these  George
> 
> Hope that helps.


Doyou reckon this is the same kit?

http://www.premier-storage.co.uk/shop/item/numatic-1/george-3-in-1/?gclid=CNjlp7KgwqkCFYJO4QodY0BNEQ

Seems a good price....

Rob


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> Doyou reckon this is the same kit?
> 
> http://www.premier-storage.co.uk/shop/item/numatic-1/george-3-in-1/?gclid=CNjlp7KgwqkCFYJO4QodY0BNEQ
> 
> ...


all the georges come with the same kit,its standard and thats an excellent price,i''ll change the part about the price,didn't no it was plus vat


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> all the georges come with the same kit,its standard and thats an excellent price


Ahh good to hear. It's a very good price IMO...Apart from this site, the cheapest I can find is about £170. My credit card is really going to fall out with me after my Autosmart purchases aswell this week :devil:

Rob


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> Ahh good to hear. It's a very good price IMO...Apart from this site, the cheapest I can find is about £170. My credit card is really going to fall out with me after my Autosmart purchases aswell this week :devil:
> 
> Rob


Cheeky buggers, it isn't including VAT!!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> Ahh good to hear. It's a very good price IMO...Apart from this site, the cheapest I can find is about £170. My credit card is really going to fall out with me after my Autosmart purchases aswell this week :devil:
> 
> Rob


:thumb::thumb:thats what its for,you cant take it with you  can you not get into makro???they have the numatics all the time

scott


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> :thumb::thumb:thats what its for,you cant take it with you  can you not get into makro???they have the numatics all the time
> 
> scott


Ayee it sure is... used to be able to as my dad and his friend shared the same account in Makro but he can no longer get in for some reason. What are the conditions for signing up?

Rob


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> Ayee it sure is... used to be able to as my dad and his friend shared the same account in Makro but he can no longer get in for some reason. What are the conditions for signing up?
> 
> Rob


thats where i bought mines a few years back,just better to get in store and then its real easy to take back if it ever needs to be done:thumb:

http://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/1023078_l2/index.html


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> thats where i bought mines a few years back,just better to get in store and then its real easy to take back if it ever needs to be done:thumb:
> 
> http://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/1023078_l2/index.html


Nope can't get in! Not got a business or anything...Do you know how much they are in Makro?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> Nope can't get in! Not got a business or anything...Do you know how much they are in Makro?


trying to call them the now,ringing out as am on the phone :wall:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

sure there round about 145 or 155 plus vat,been a few months since a was in


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> trying to call them the now,ringing out as am on the phone :wall:


If they are the same price as on their website they are £149.99 exc. vat so £179.99 inc. vat.

Rob


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> If they are the same price as on their website they are £149.99 exc. vat so £179.99 inc. vat.
> 
> Rob


Ordered from henryvacs.co.uk


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

2 stores i called there and managed to get through to my glasgow branch and yeah 149.99 plus the dreaded vat,guy sounded so pissed off and took him ages to find the price :wall::wall:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> Ordered from henryvacs.co.uk


much??


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> 2 stores i called there and managed to get through to my glasgow branch and yeah 149.99 plus the dreaded vat,guy sounded so pissed off and took him ages to find the price :wall::wall:


Just like when I phone costco then :tumbleweed:

Don't think it's cheaper anywhere else than henryvacs.co.uk...Looking forward to giving it a try anyway. Now got to seel me other vacuum on ebay. Hmmmmm


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> much??


£172 delivered with 4 bags and 1/2 litre of there carpet shampoo


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> £172 delivered with 4 bags and 1/2 litre of there carpet shampoo


not bad :thumb: what other vac you got??


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> not bad :thumb: what other vac you got??


A VAX V-091 2200 watt...if you're interested


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> A VAX V-091 2200 watt...if you're interested


a like your style  but av got a george/two henrys/two other dry numatics and two dry earlex's and a house hoover,so am all good here :thumb:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

M4D YN said:


> a like your style  but av got a george/two henrys/two other dry numatics and two dry earlex's and a house hoover,so am all good here :thumb:


Sounds like you could do with another haha


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

trebor127 said:


> Sounds like you could do with another haha


need them as back ups,but i'll leave yours thanks for the offer


----------



## robnorridge (May 5, 2011)

ordered the george numatic one as recommended, arrived today, trial used it on a corsa and it makes a very loud noise when spraying... everything is fitted correctly, is this normal ?


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

when spraying, if you don't have enough water in the tank, yeah it's noisy as hell (pump is trying to find something), and then yeah it's a bit noisy because it gives a lot of pressure. But i don't find it that noisy compared to the vaccum itself ^^


----------



## robnorridge (May 5, 2011)

ok thanks, must be normal then


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Its a hum which can be heard over the vacuum when operating, gets louder as the tank empties 

It is a 28 psi pump, not that powerful but seems to have more force than the Vax I have used.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Vax 6131T was about £80 from Robert Dyas online and i have to say i'm really impressed, so powerful and comes with all the tools and accessories you could need for shampooing and any other interior cleaning


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

nickg123 said:


> Vax 6131T was about £80 from Robert Dyas online and i have to say i'm really impressed, so powerful and comes with all the tools and accessories you could need for shampooing and any other interior cleaning


Thanks wanted to know how these performed roll on fridays pay


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

JasonH20URF said:


> Thanks wanted to know how these performed roll on fridays pay


Don't think you can go wrong, especially when it's 1/2 the price of a George! My Dad saw mine and bought one that day, it's been great so far and pretty easy to switch from Wet - Dry too.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Don't think you can go wrong, especially when it's 1/2 the price of a George! My Dad saw mine and bought one that day, it's been great so far and pretty easy to switch from Wet - Dry too.


Ive got one of these, have you bought the optional upholstery tool for applying the cleaning solution?

I have used a pump sprayer to apply and used the standard upholtery tool to extract.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

it's just a shame they aren't doing the 20% off any more on Robert Dyas ! still cheapest place about though, will be ordering one after payday


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Ive got one of these, have you bought the optional upholstery tool for applying the cleaning solution?
> 
> I have used a pump sprayer to apply and used the standard upholtery tool to extract.


Mine came with it and everything else needed, think it was the 6131T and was about £85 from Robert Dyas i think?


----------

